# Question about Auto/Manual 95 240



## ashitaka66 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm sure the answer is manual but I always like to ask. 

When adding a turbo can it work for an auto. 

I was thinking it wouldn't be worth the money since i know turbo's kick in at a certain RPM and I think the auto doesnt reach that RPM and so thats why people say Manual, but doesn't hurt to ask the pro's about this .


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

when purchasing a sports car, its always best to be manual. Know how to drive tho because you dont want to burn up that stock clutch.


----------



## ashitaka66 (Sep 28, 2009)

already know how to drive a manual . Sadly I drive a hyundai accent, lol. Only thing I could afford at the time, plus I was a delivery driver so gas mileage was a big issue. Now I'm an accountant so looking to get a Nissan 240 after I get a house .

Though I will say for being an accent it can do lots of fun things. To bad its not RWD.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ashitaka66 said:


> I'm sure the answer is manual but I always like to ask.
> 
> When adding a turbo can it work for an auto.
> 
> I was thinking it wouldn't be worth the money since i know turbo's kick in at a certain RPM and I think the auto doesnt reach that RPM and so thats why people say Manual, but doesn't hurt to ask the pro's about this .


A turbo setup can work with an A/T. However because of the possible substantial increase in HP, the A/T needs to be in good condition. 

At WOT the A/T will not shift early, it'll shift near red-line, so the turbo's kick-in RPM range shouldn't cause a problem.


----------



## ashitaka66 (Sep 28, 2009)

ah ok. I was thinking I could get an automatic 240sx then if need be later on convert it to a manual. since i've seen some really nice automatics though I prefer manuals .


----------

